# Design of artificial intelligence must read



## rajasthan

Design of artificial intelligence must read

[1 paradox]Why 0.999... is not equal to 1?

Written in 2012

The current mathematic theory tells us, 1>0.9, 1>0.99, 1>0.999, ..., but at last it says 1=0.999..., a negation of itself (Proof 0.999... =1: 1/9=0.111..., 1/9x9=1, 0.111...x9=0.999..., so 1=0.999...). So it is totally a paradox, name it as 【1 paradox】. You see this is a mathematic problem at first, actually it is a philosophic problem. Then we can resolve it. Because math is a incomplete theory, only philosophy could be a complete one. The answer is that 0.999... is not equal to 1. Because of these reasons:

1. The infinite world and finite world.

We live in one world but made up of two parts: the infinite part and the finite part. But we develop our mathematic system based on the finite part, because we never entered into the infinite part. Your attention, God is in it.

0.999... is a number in the infinite world, but 1 is a number in the finite world. For example, 1 represents an apple. But then 0.999...? We don't know. That is to say, we can't use a number in the infinite world to plus a number in the finite world. For example, an apple plus an apple, we say it is 1+1=2, we get two apples, but if it is an apple plus a banana, we only can say we get two fruits. The key problem is we don't know what is 0.999..., we can get nothing. So we can't say 9+0.999...=9.999... or 10, etc.

We can use "infinite world" and "finite world" to resolve some of zeno's paradox, too.

2. lim0.999...=1, not 0.999...=1.

3.The indeterminate principle.

Because of the indeterminate principle, 1/9 is not equal to 0.111....

For example, cut an apple into nine equal parts, then every part of it is 1/9. But if you use different measure tools to measure the volume of every part, it is indeterminate. That is to say, you may find the volume could not exactly be 0.111..., but it would be 0.123, 0.1142, or 0.11425, etc. 

Now we end a biggest mathematical crisis. But most important is this standpoint tells us, our world is only a sample from a sample space. When you realized this, and that the current probability theory is wrong, when you find the Meta-sample-space, you would be able to create a real AI-system. It will indicate that there must be one God-system in the system, which is the controller. Look our world, there must be one God, as for us, only some robots. Maybe we are in a God's game, WHO KNOWS?

相关阅读：
1、星际争霸1的AI设计思路：以人族开局为例
antpedia.com/?111998
2、诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]AI游戏的发端
webteah.no-ip.org/?2013
3、绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证
forum.chinese-linguipedia.org/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=85518
4、概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
forum.zevera.com/viewforum.php?f=14
5、悖论问题的统一解
my.pclady.com.cn/hydromancer/diary
6、从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
ireading.cc/broach/board.aspx?bid=81233
7、发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
isheart.com/viewthread.php?tid=145381
8、千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦
shianya.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=10624

More infos, download txt files from:
(1)speedyshare.com/DQz9y/AiforSC.rar
(2)filerio.in/kw4cl2l2y3qi
(3)8nlkzh.dl4free.com/en
(4)ge.tt/8M7YKlk/v/0
(5)freegigstorage.com/download.php?file=399AiforSC.rar


----------



## rajasthan

第五次工业革命

机器智能革命，称为第五次工业革命，是指机器智能的发展，以机器智能技术在PC游戏（星际争霸1）上的初步应用为标志。

2011年10月30日，《星际争霸1的AI设计思路：以人族开局为例》一文在PLU游戏论坛（bbs.plu.cn）的发表，意味着以民间力量为推动且具备真正意义上的机器智能技术的开创性突破。机器智能技术从高端技术实验室，来到了普通百姓家。这也是说，仅仅需要无线网络、识别系统、动力系统等在内的并不复杂的硬件系统和上帝系统即软件系统，人类社会就将进入一个“他们息了自己的劳苦，做工的果效也随着他们”的时代。

前四次工业革命的标志分别是蒸汽机、电灯、计算机和互联网。

附文：
★绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证
bbs.cnr.cn/?717316
★概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
sgood.tw/discuz/thread-7785-1-1.html
★悖论问题的统一解
igp.tw/thread-277449-1-1.html
★从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
theark.cc/myblog.php?blogname=Sybershot
★发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
yishuqiuhong.sauropol.com
★星际争霸1的AI设计思路：以人族开局为例
pudn.com/downloads550/sourcecode/math/detail2270000.html
★诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]AI游戏的发端
daxueyingyu.com/forum/index.php?action=felblog;sa=view;uid=27675
★千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦
open-open.com/bbs/view/1377643407417


----------



## rajasthan

绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证

世界上究竟是否有一种理论是一成不变、放之四海而皆准的？从“真理是相对的”这个判断来看，它理当属于真理的体系，却存在一个自相矛盾。因此，真理是绝对的。绝对真理阐述如下：

一、内涵

绝对真理是能够在普遍意义、基本层面上解释或描述世界上所有现象的理论。它具有几个与众不同的特点：

1、能够自圆其说；
2、不存在自我矛盾；
3、完备的；
4、绝对正确的；
5、解释一切，但并非事无巨细都解释，至少在很大部分上丧失了因果性。

概而言之，正面说得通，反面推不倒。一通百通。

二、架构

绝对真理包括三个部分，一是概率论，二是有限世界和无限世界，三是一元世界和二元世界。后面两个部分合称为，两个“两类世界”。真理是简洁的，绝对真理也只需要相对于解释对象来说微不足道的知识基础。真理是绝对的这个判断在此不再述说。

1、概率论

概率论的基础是元样本空间，一个互相相容的完备事件组。用g来表示事件组，其中的事件组各自包含2^n个数字串，分别形如：
g(1)：（0，1）；
g(2)：（00，01，10，11）；
g(3)：（000，001，010，011，100，101，110，111）；
......
依此类推。

它解释和描述世界的规律是，对事件组内，乃至事件组之间的数字串同时取样。用0和1组成的数字串可以代表事物的各种构成要素。用尽量简短的实例来说明：有多个被精确控制的机械手，在同一个精确的时间同时将一个机器人的不同部分瞬间组装在一起。任何一种运动都可以用0-1数字串的同时抽取来描述。对微观世界的解释，现有的有统计描述的统计力学。其他可参阅《概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景》一文。

重复多次发生或往复做同一运动的，定义为小概率事件（运动）。旧有的小概率原理是，小概率事件在一次实验中不可能发生，例如，抛硬币100次均得到正面这个事件。假如次数无限多，人们可以想象，这个事件永远也不可能在人们见到的世界里发生。这里的解释恰恰相反：小概率事件（运动）可以普遍发生。小概率事件（运动）可以按事件（运动）的主体来划分为两类。第一类为意识，意识可以任意取样，任意次硬币正面均可在一次思维中得到。第二类为意识创造的或经由意识得来的，例如流水生产线对产品的装配，候鸟沿固定路线的迁徙。

2、两个“两类世界”

从本来定义上说，有限世界是时间上有始有终、空间上有限延展的世界，无限世界是时间上无始无终、空间上无限延展的世界。在与后面进行印证后，这两个定义应该为，有限世界是有始有终、有质有形的世界，无限世界是无始无终、无质无形的世界。为了不改变因果关系，在此特分开做说明。概率论揭示的完全可能性，涵盖了有限性和无限性。

有限世界和无限世界的划分，解决了许多悖论问题。可参阅《悖论问题的统一解》一文。

同时，它解决了小概率事件（运动）的成因问题。纯粹的物质运动，不可能产生大量的小概率事件（运动），甚至可能一件也无法产生。所谓上帝粒子，面对着无法解释的问题：上帝粒子能做小概率运动吗？它那样运动的原因是什么？事实上，就算有人虚构一套人们看不懂的理论或数据，宣称创造了上帝粒子，他们也不过是证实了一句话：人即上帝（可参阅《从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来》一文）。因为，他们无法解释最初的或者本原的小概率运动来于何处。

小概率事件（运动）的成因不在有限世界里，就只能在无限世界里。它与一元世界和二元世界相辅相成。一元世界是物质与意识同一（合一）的世界，二元世界是物质与意识相对（分离）的世界。物质与意识合一，所以既解释了小概率事件（运动）的原因和本原问题，也解释了物质和意识产生的本原问题。与物质合一的意识，是一种非常特殊的存在，其名称是“上帝”，他一直就在那里。

有限世界与二元世界重合，无限世界与一元世界重合。有限世界“沉浸”在无限世界里，一元世界依照元样本空间的形式不停对二元世界进行取样，或者说进行影响，产生联合分布，形成没有任何一片相同树叶的世界。所以，上帝能创造出一块连他自己也举不起的石头。因为有限世界里，上帝需要借助他人来举石头。有人的欲望是何其固执，上帝举很久也举不起。世界只有一个，然而已经足够。多个世界的名字就叫做荒谬。

三、印证

绝对真理与解释对象之间进行双向印证。解释现在的同时，绝对真理也可以解释过去。

1、道德经

道德经对世界的解释有：（1）天地万物生于有，有生于无。（2）常无欲，以观其妙；常有欲，以观其徼。（3）万物并作，吾以观复。（4）复命曰常，知常曰明。（5）窈兮冥兮，其中有精，其精甚真，其中有信。自今及古其名不去，以阅众甫。吾何以知众甫之状哉！以此。可参阅《星际争霸1的ai设计思路：以人族开局为例》一文。

2、山海经

这部传说中已经失传的典籍，竟然在市面上有出售。不管内容如何，似乎可以确定的是，它是一部地理志。在游戏的观点看来，它在那个久远年代里的唯一价值，是游戏资料，用于地图（兵种）分析。

3、智创论

智创论认为生命太过复杂，生命的有些机构和功能明显是设计的产物，绝非进化可以产生。牛顿也认为，天体运动不可能不是上帝的设计。

4、宗教观念

复活。有限世界里的人不可能复活，但是“天人合一”下的天上的人（无限世界里的人）可以复活。
第二次的死。启示录说，死亡和阴间也交出其中的死人，死了的人都凭着这些案卷所记载的，照他们所行的受审判；死亡和阴间也被扔在火湖里，这火湖就是第二次的死。有限世界里的人只有第一次的死，没有第二次的死，无限世界里的人有。那么，没有天堂和地狱吗？
灵魂和投胎转世。意识来自于天，当然就有灵魂。天上的意识影响和控制地上的一切，就是万物皆有灵。灵魂不死，也就有投胎转世。中国神话说，有欲望的人被丢到人世，直到他们去掉欲望，才得以返回天国。

5、语言悖论

说谎者悖论是“这句话是假的”。有人认为这个悖论是本质性无法解决的。事实是，在一个不使用任何语言的意识世界里，这个悖论就不存在。所以，有上帝不说话之说，有圣经是上帝默示之说。

6、天网

星际争霸1的ai设计思路的出现，意味着ai战争系统和新一轮军事变革的到来。发展到最后，就是天网。不管是神对人的审判，还是机器对人类的审判，都是末日的意味。而对控制线（上帝系统）的丰富与发展，启示就是有限世界里的人对无限世界的完善。

相关阅读
★概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
★悖论问题的统一解
★从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
★发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
★星际争霸1的ai设计思路：以人族开局为例
★诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]ai游戏的发端
★千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦


----------



## rajasthan

概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景

这篇文章的标题可以用来命名一本小册子，小册子的内容与中国现行的概率论教材，以至绝大多数中国人见到的外国概率论教材给出的基础理论大相径庭。应当如此说，在绕行了两千多年，经历无数的谬误和荒诞后，终于再次来到前人划定的理论框架。不同之处是，由于有了社会理论和具体自然科学理论的突破所提供的坚实基础，先前的理论观点已经开始得到正确的理解。这次，将是人们整体思想观念的彻底变革。 

一、明道红的卦：爱在贝叶斯定理的没有交集处 

本世纪初的电视剧《少年张三丰》里，明道红几乎事事占卜问卦。她不知道，她的卦有时灵，有时不灵，一切都是导演的安排。后来，我才明白，若非刻意或凑巧，明道红和现实中人们的卦永远不会灵验，因为贝叶斯定理很难灵验，更何况贝叶斯定理的成立依赖于条件概率，计算条件概率的两个条件事件，前事件A和后事件B，必须要有交集。她不知道，她的那些卦与问的对象从来都没有必然联系。后来，我才明白，我们见到的世界全部是由条件事件组成的，它们无不是对一个样本空间的取样，不妨将它命名为：元样本空间。 

元样本空间纯粹由数字0和1的排列组合构成，所有排列组合的个数可以由一个无穷级数来表达，即2^1+2^2+2^3+2^4+2^5+……。它是一个互相相容的完备事件组，用G(N)来表示各个事件组，则有G(1)=2^1=2，G(2)=2^2=4，依此类推。也就是说，你所看到的教材上未明白告诉你的“样本空间是一个事件组”，实际上是错的。“互不相容的完备事件组”同样错得离谱。 

元样本空间提供给整个世界用于取样，产生我们看得见、看不见的事件。在元样本空间的层面上来讨论相容性与不相容性，一目了然。例1，在同一个时间点上，一名中国消费者购买一瓶饮料，一名日本消费者购买一台电脑，十名韩国消费者在网站上团购千袋食品，它们可以用不同的0-1数字组合来表示，即对元样本空间进行取样。 

任何一个样本空间均可以化归为元样本空间。例2，可以分别用001、010和100来描述黄种人、白种人和黑种人，即在由三个数字构成的组合上，用第三个位置上的1来表示取样到黄种人，第二个位置上的1来表示取到白种人，第一个位置上的1来表示取到黑种人。 

传说中，计算机是某个外国人根据易经创造出二进制而发明的。当然，中国的有关方面做出了辟谣，一如他们在教材上告诉中国人，使用n这个通项来计算无穷级数。用来表示元样本空间的无穷级数可以直接用错位相减法进行计算：设G(N)为X，则2X-X=X=(2^2+2^3+2^4+2^5+2^6……)-( 2^1+2^2+2^3+2^4+2^5+……)=-2。是的，你没看错，结果是负2。用概率论来描述整个世界时，其计算性逐步丧失。 

二、基于概率论的虚拟世界：一种创造现实的游戏理论 

假设我们拥有一台资源足够的计算机，为我们制作一款完全不需用户来参与的自动化游戏。游戏里的对象包括人类、其他动物、植物、水、空气、阳光、泥土、矿产，等等，即创造一个与我们周围的世界没有本质区别的世界。它们被创造的规律是全部从元样本空间中取样。例3，创造一名人类，赋予其性别（假定只有2种：男和女）时，从事件组G（1）中取样，取到0创造一名男性，取到1创造一名女性。例4，在创造一名人类的同时创造一条狗，先从事件组G(n+1)中随机取一个0-1数字组合，当这个数字组合取到距离全部为0或全部为1的数字组合附近的3%或者5%区域（该事件组内全部数字组合构成100%的区域）内的数字组合时，再从事件组G(1)中取样，赋予狗的性别属性。G 可以用来规定一个事件列表，包括人类日常生活中的各类事件及其发生顺序，事件的发生也从G(n+1)中取样产生，但是当取到3%或5%区域时，则不按照规定的顺序发生，而是另取一个事件发生，类似于：一个人早上起床后，本应洗漱一番，但他直接去上了班。取样方法可以但不限于此。小说是依据写作者的意志来创造现实，归根到底不是创造现实，这里却是依据一个普遍适用于现实世界的规律来创造现实。创造这款游戏的人，对于这个游戏世界来说，就是“创造一切的主体”。 

《道德经》四十二章云，“道生一，一生二，二生三，三生万物”。二十五章又云，“有物混成，先天地生。寂兮寥兮，独立而不改，周行而不殆，可以为天地母”，“人法地，地法天，天法道，道法自然”。“天”、“地”合为现今的小自然（地球、星球），“自然”则为大自然（宇宙）。我不知道，在这些理论变异为所谓宗教的道家或被划归唯心主义的范畴时，历经了怎样的变故。可惜，它并非唯心主义，也非唯物主义，因为真理只有一个。它认为，世界上存在一个普遍适用的规律，上帝用它来创造一切。哥德尔不完备定理认为，形式系统是不完备的。但概率论在数学上是完备的——元样本空间是“一”，二项分布是“二”，多项分布是“三”——它甚至完全地描述了整个世界。当中，没有不可能性。 

毫无疑义，这个虚拟世界与现实世界有本质区别。虚拟世界没有意识。物理计算机不可能创造出意识，生物计算机才能。而我们恰恰拥有一台资源足够的生物计算机：宇宙。假如，我们仍然处在唯物论的错误层面上，没有认识到是意识在推动社会发展前进，而不是物质决定意识，我们就不可能得到最后一个用来对抗概率论的武器，一件用来证明我们不是处于虚拟世界的证据：“小概率事件”可以普遍发生。现实世界里的完全可能性是如何发生的呢，人们不是明明见到许多不可能发生、发生不了的事？是在通往无穷大和无穷小世界的道路上发生的。物质与意识、主体与客体的合一，导致了完全可能性。 

三、现行理论：让人们永远呆在远离真相的泥沼 

在阅读中国几千年历史中诞生的文学作品时，我感到，它们的存在，掩盖了太多现实生活的苦难。唐朝引进佛教，用意是极为深刻的。《道德经》作为一部当今被认定为唯心主义的典籍，不适合用做实施愚民政策的工具，因为它竟然宣称“道大，天大，地大，人亦大”，不说“王大”。这无疑会引发统治阶级的不满和恐慌。甚而相反，它阐述了一系列自然科学理论和社会理论，让人们接近真相的理论。封建统治者标榜自己为真龙天子，号称民贵君轻，自己却从来不会、不敢（也的确没有能力）去真正相信《道德经》。事实上，唯物论和唯心论、贝叶斯学派和频率学派，就如同江湖中的名门正派，没有一个代表正义，那不是它们的主要功用。 

大数定律。它是在说，谎言重复n遍即为真理。国外教材有一种观点是均数定律，倒是与马克思主义不谋而合。马克思主义认为，商品价格围绕价值上下波动，而不是围绕市场上的多数价格波动。中国在对待标准差和标准误上讳莫若深，用方差代替标准差，并且对标准误一笔带过。而元样本空间的出现，推动了进一步对均数定律的否定。 

正态分布。“正态分布”是与均数定律紧密联系在一起的。做一次取样，落在三倍标准差（误）以外的数据（样本）很少，是均数定律的观点。增加抛硬币的次数至100次以上，硬币的所有可能性组合绘制成长方形的概率直方图，再用连点法将这些概率直方图连接起来，就得到了一条正态曲线，正态曲线下的面积可以用来拟合计算“概率”（实质是条件概率）。结合本文前面的阐述，可以看到，根本不存在所谓的“正态分布”。“正态分布”是二项分布（一般形式即为0-1分布，全部用0和1来表达的样本空间即为元样本空间）的象，二项分布是“正态分布”的体；“正态分布”是离散的，不是连续的。我也不知道，“服从正态分布”的总体是何意。因为在概率论看来，总体是对元样本空间在不同层次上的划分。例5，对手机产品进行市场细分的人，与对电脑产品进行市场细分的人有可能会将同一名消费者划分到不同的事件组。“正态分布”是对一个集合的形象描述，很容易令人误解的是，一个数字组合就被看作是一个“正态分布”。因而，线性的世界（总体）被贴上了“正态分布”的标签。每个相对于概率论而言的研究对象，都是一枚抽象的硬币。即便事件组内的数字组合都是同时被取到的，你应该知道，它们是在描述不同的对象。“正态分布”和所谓的其他分布，是为了掩盖人们对二项分布和多项分布的认知。 

小概率原理。它说，“小概率事件”在一次实验中不可能发生。例6，假如全世界出足够多的钱给一千名能够连续抛出100次硬币正面的人，那么，别管它是怎么发生的，它一定会发生。例7，微软的windows视窗操作系统在中国过去的某些时期里，一直占据了几乎所有的个人电脑，整体上来看，如果说那时99.9%的个人电脑装的是windows，你会认为这个推断是错的吗？如果说只看某个单位，则可以断言100%都装的是windows。也就是说，在装windows还是不装这个事件上，99.9%或100%的对象选择了1，它们在数字组合上表现为99.9%或100%的1。“小概率事件”可以普遍发生，有的正在普遍发生，因为在现实世界里，是意识，或者说是人们的所思所想、所欲所求决定了事件如何发生，如何向事件组中聚集。例8，据说美国调查机构仅抽取相对于全部选民来说极为少量的样本，就能预测总统人选，你应当知道这是怎么回事。 

测度论。一条曲线为什么会不可以测量它的长度呢？因为“这条曲线弯曲得非常厉害，我们无法测准它的长度，或者设想它离我们非常遥远，即使用最先进的仪器也无法对它进行测量”。测度论得出这样的结论，无非是投入了不可知论的怀抱。假如世界是不可知的，他们又是怎么知道测度论的这个结论是正确的呢？ 

误差。假如我们给一块金块称重，不同时间、不同仪器、不同情境下的称量，会出现或大或小的差异，这是误差吗？用问卷调查一名对象，访问人员填错了对象的回答，这是误差吗？不，它们只是对样本空间取了不同的样。在概率论的眼里，世界上不存在误差。另，社会系统的迁移和变革、语言、思维，都能用概率论来描述。 

因果论和决定论。仅仅是出于语言习惯的原因，我们用“因果”和“决定”的字眼来描述世界。概率论的观点是，世界是条件的，一切事件的发生都需要条件。又，世界是不确定的，它是在无数枚硬币的抛起与落下中诞生。我们不知道硬币何时抛起，何时落下，最后展示给我们哪一面，所以，我们无法去算命，尽管我们可以从一个类中找出一个类的相同性。在湖中捞些鱼上来，给它们做上标记，然后放回去，再捞一次，看捞上的带标记的鱼有多少条，通过公式计算测定湖内鱼的数量，这就是在算命。使用条件概率，而不去寻找具体的原因和条件，注定了要出现错误和悲剧。例9，20世纪可口可乐耗资数百万美元进行的口味测试的失败。例10，对某种商品进行消费者购买意愿调查，形成调查结论，消费者行为并不一定（或者说往往如此）与结论一致。有很多因素在影响研究对象，使他们在某个时刻落入不同的事件组，与其他对象排列在一个数字组合里。 

是的。区别了虚拟世界与现实世界，也无法否认概率论在描述世界上的完全性。由于不愿意相信身而为人，却没有自由意志，生活在一个类似美国电影《黑客帝国》中虚构的matrix系统里——尽管人们应该明了，现实世界与之非常非常非常之相似——所以，必须从哲学上作出界定，提出两个哲学的基本问题：1、世界是一（个），还是多（个）？2、世界是可知的，还是不可知的？人们应当明了，前面的两个信念与本文前面的论述一道支撑起一个我们认为正常的世界，后面的两个信念则告诉人们这个是荒谬的世界。

相关阅读
★绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证
★悖论问题的统一解
★从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
★发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
★星际争霸1的AI设计思路：以人族开局为例
★诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]AI游戏的发端
★千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦


----------



## rajasthan

悖论问题的统一解

按照涉及对象来划分，理论观点大致有两类，一类是形式上的理论观点，比如数学、逻辑学，另一类是非形式上的，比如物理学、化学、生物学。它们或者从自身出发即会发展出引向自我矛盾的对立面，或者要面对新的物质对象而无法解释、无法适用于整个世界，这就是它们的非完备性，决定了其自身的不断修正、更新、再造。此一过程高度集中的反映之一是悖论的出现。由此，我们可以导出形式的悖论和非形式的悖论。高于这个划分的层级是完备性理论和非完备性理论，完备性理论对非完备性理论和整个世界进行解释，并且自身没有矛盾。在这个意义上，物质与意识同一的一元世界观点是所有悖论的统一解，统一解是描述性的。

1.形式悖论

1.1贝特朗悖论。它认为，一个圆内的一条弦大于该圆内一个等边三角形边长的概率分别是1/2，1/3和1/4。我们不妨依次称之为“标准解法”的三种解答。但是，它们都是错误的。求解这里的概率P，事实上是要发生一个随机事件（假定为A事件），A事件又包含三个分三步发生的随机事件。第一步是一个圆落向一个平面，第二步是一个等边三角形落向这个圆并成为圆内接等边三角形，第三步是一条直线落向这个圆并恰好截出一条弦，这条弦的长度大于第二步的圆内接等边三角形边长。从生日悖论的解决思路我们知道，A事件来自一个互相相容的完备事件组（这里恰恰与教材上说的相反——它说样本空间是互不相容的完备事件组中的基本事件组成的）。假设圆的直径为R，则这个事件组是{直径为0的圆，直径为R1的圆，直径为R2的圆，...，直径为R的圆}，基本事件由一个圆内接等边三角形和长度大于其边长的一条弦组成，它们的所有基本事件构成一个样本空间。需要指出的是，“标准解法”的错误是认为计算出P（A）应当要考虑点的均匀分布问题，事实上应该是考虑弦的均匀分布问题，同时，这里的基本事件是由圆内接等边三角形与弦的位置关系确定的，因此前两种解答给出的位置关系分别代表了基本事件的两种可能性，认识到这一点，我们就知道第三种解答其实包含了前两种解答。个人认为，P（A）也不是一段圆弧与整个圆周之比，而是圆内那些弦组成的面积与圆面积之比，“圆内那些弦组成的面积”要分基本事件的两种可能性分别计算后相加（每种可能性中那些弦的个数分别是“面积”个），然后与完备事件组中所有圆（每个要考虑圆面积个的个数）的面积之和相除，计算比值。具体计算也较复杂，应该由聪明的数学家来进行。无论怎样，最重要的是找到了“互相相容的完备事件组”。事情仅是开始。

1.2蒙提·霍尔问题。在解决生日悖论时，我们就已经看到，求解概率首先是通过构造一个互相相容的完备事件组开始的，而且这些事件的尺度是从0到无穷大。理论上，这个事件组里的事件都是随机事件（可能发生也可能不发生，“现实中发生了的”也依然是随机事件——“已经发生”的随机事件；它们可以同时发生，而不是互斥的——这与整个世界是吻合的），数量上是无穷多个，它们构成的样本空间里，许许多多随机事件的概率趋向于0，是小概率事件。这与人们的直觉和经验相矛盾，也与教材上告诉人们的小概率原理（小概率事件在一次实验中实际上不可能发生）相反。原因在于，小概率原理中的“概率”不是真正的概率，而是条件概率！教材上计算的许多“概率”都是条件概率。人们的直觉或通常思维认为条件概率是“有意义的”，甚至比真正的概率“更有意义”。因为，按照概率论的观点，人们是对一个巨大的样本空间进行了取样，并生活在这个样本空间当中一个巨大的随机事件里。从整个世界来看，与人们所做的这个取样不同、存在尺度差异的随机事件充斥在其他地方。人们依赖于直觉或通常思维，给人们带来不可替代的优越性，但同时导致了骗子和骗局在一些地方畅通无阻。骗局分三种，一种是简单违反直觉或常识的，但有人会相信，这样的事例一直在发生；二是比直觉更深一层的，它让人们知道了理性认知的价值；三是掩盖信息的，它还让人们知道了结果导向的价值。幸运的是，条件概率的运用会导致它自身无法解决的悖论。贝特朗悖论“标准解法”的前两种解答就是条件概率，结果两个答案不一致，甚至有第三个答案。蒙提·霍尔问题也是如此，虽然我们最后得到的正确答案也是条件概率——主持人去掉一扇山羊门后，观众不改变选择并赢得汽车的“概率”是1/2，换了就会跌到1/4，它包含了前两个骗局模式。当然，是个善意的骗局而已。值得一提的是，这个条件概率是在“确定三扇门”这个随机事件发生后，观众选择一扇门、不改变选择赢得汽车这些事件随后发生之下进行求解，比较优劣。更值得一提的是，纯粹由随机事件（偶然事件）组成的样本空间里，不仅能出随机事件、不可能事件，还能出必然事件。所以，我们能更“幸运”地看到蒙提·霍尔问题中出了一个必然事件后，条件概率的计算方法用不上了，虽然我们最后得到的依然是个条件概率。

1.3双信封悖论。它是第三种骗局模式。人们面对两个装有钱数分别为A和2A的信封，该选哪一个呢？总会出现这种状况，即选了一个信封后觉得另一个信封可能是钱数更多的，结果人们陷于困境，不知所措。我的建议是，这种情况下有人给你钱，你拿上一个就走，让给钱设“局”的人自己去哭。不然你就会陷入条件概率和数学期望的陷阱无法自拔。与这个悖论对看，抽签佯谬给了人们一些更清楚的认知。话说某学院举行我稀少参与和围观的篮球比赛，三个队打平，但只能有两个队出线，于是决定采取抽签这种“绝对公平”的方式来选出出线者。非常不幸，A队抽签后打开一看是“出线”，B队再抽，打开一看也是“出线”，C队立马不干了，因为没抽就被踢出来了！一个不可能事件发生了，结果还有人叫你到里面去取样。但有人为此还写了一篇文章论证这是合理的，“抽签的顺序和中签的概率无关”。我不能不承认，我没看懂他在说什么。我相信，真理是简洁的。大多数人只要具备一定知识和经验就能理解的才是真理，不知所云的往往不是真理。我在看了另一篇文章之后，承认：假如采取放回取样，即最后一个抽签者之前的人在抽签后都将签放回，或者那些人的任何一个抽完一组签后换上另一组与原来相同的签，给下一个来抽取，则可能发生抽许多次都无法得出一个结果的现象。所以，不放回取样在一定意义上是合理的。但是，这里的抽签要改进一下，即三个队同时抽签，同时打开，这样就不会有人觉得不公平。掩盖信息，是骗局采取的手法，但有时也是合理的，能为人们所接受。谁让人们觉得条件概率合理呢。

1.4圣彼得堡悖论。上面，已经阐述了由互不相容的完备事件组和条件概率理论导致的悖论。接下来，先继续讨论一下抛硬币问题，考虑独立事件这个概念的意义。在解决生日悖论问题的结论部分，给出了为什么无论怎么抛硬币和无论抛多少次，都可以直接证明得到正面和反面的概率等于1/2，而不需要自己去辛苦地做实验、搞计算机模拟——它们都只是对样本空间取样得到的一个随机事件而已。甚至不需要硬币是均匀的。每抛一次硬币就是发生一个独立事件，它的概率不受其他抛硬币事件的影响。因为，数学是形式的数学，它无法自己单独解释因果。这一点可以应用到生男生女等类似的问题上。有人基于“概率论”认为第一胎生了女孩，或者连续生了几胎女孩，随后生男孩的概率会变高，实际上是被条件概率所害。抛硬币得到哪一面，生男还是生女，由“原因”决定，去找原因，别来找概率论。然后，来看圣彼得堡悖论。它说，有人开一家赌场，设计了一个赌局，想靠门票卖点高价，结果一直卖不上去，人们往往最高只愿意出20元或25元的价格。赌局类似是，抛硬币，第一次出现正面，游戏结束，给你奖金2元；第一次出现反面，游戏继续，再抛，如果出现正面，给你奖金4元；以后依此类推。它宣称，赌局给的数学期望是无穷大，人们应该乐于进行这个赌博，并尽量出能出得起的门票价。当然，正常人不会理会这个谬论，除了那些认为这个赌局合理，并且为此创造一套理论的数学家。关键是，出现正面游戏就结束。貌似在这里的事件组是{抛1次硬币，抛2次硬币，...，抛N次硬币}，但人们直觉感到能取到{抛3次以上硬币}这些随机事件的条件概率很小，因为每抛一次都是独立的，而出现正面的条件概率是1/2，出现正面游戏就结束，人们又要从事件组构成的样本空间中重新取样，这意味着事件组中靠后的绝大多数事件压根不会发生，也就是数学期望不是与事件组中所有事件发生后的奖金与条件概率相乘得到的，却是仅与前面寥寥无几的几个事件发生后的奖金与条件概率相乘得到的，参加赌博的人得到的期望值很小。20元的门票已经很高了，还不知道能玩一次还是几次呢。

1.5说谎者悖论。通过上面4个悖论的探索，我们已经找到了解决同类悖论的一般性思路，可以从概率论悖论来到其他形式的悖论。概率论是形式的数学更高层次的形式表达，完备性理论应当在更广的范围解决悖论问题，在学科的大交叉、大融合、大跳跃下完成一般解，高度形式化、抽象化，又普遍非形式化、具象化解释世界。我们已知，概率论“世界是偶然的”观点只有用哲学这样的理论来补充，才能实现完备性，一元世界的观点做到了。说谎者悖论：“我正在说的这句话是假的”。这句话让人们失去对它真假与否的判断。自我与非我对立，语言逻辑无法解决。一元世界里不存在这样的问题，它认为自我就是非我，自我与非我互相包容存在。你可以说那里的语言是“元语言”，但至少不会是我们现在身处的二元世界里的英语、汉语等自然语言，甚至机器语言。

1.6白马非马。人即上帝观点用到一个集合定义：人是全部意识的总和，它又用到了另一个词：类本质，因此有必要说这个问题。承认类本质，就要承认白马非马。有人看到这里可能又要跳起来，这不等同于承认“个体人不是人”？！人即上帝的观点是，个体人不能代表人，就象为什么人不能定义为“全部社会关系的总和”。我们现在来看，“人是全部意识的总和”其实体现了人是对所有思维生命的取样，而“人是全部社会关系的总和”仅仅体现了对地球上思维生命（“人”）的取样，前者能得到真实的概率，后者得到的是条件概率。后者在定义上的狭隘，注定了它得不到人即上帝的观点。而世界恰恰是公平的，思维生命的形态可能截然不同，但任何一种思维生命都有可能成为上帝，他们不是互斥的。这里，我们可以得到一个结论：万物平等，忘掉人是万物之灵这个概念。由此，我们也可以解释为情萌发的爱何以会上升到因善自成的爱。

2.非形式悖论

2.1飞矢不动。飞箭在其飞行的每个瞬间都有一个瞬时的位置，这个位置是静止的，因此无限个静止位置的总和就是运动，世界是静止的。这个悖论很能让我们认识到为什么存在一元世界，同时又与人即上帝观点联系起来。它的错误，我们可以用量变质变观点来认识。因为它其实与中国古代的“一尺之捶，日取其半，万世不竭”这一理论有相同之处，就是使用了无限、无穷的概念。空间无限可分吗？我不知道，上帝知道，因为只有上帝是全知的。为什么上帝是全知的，因为上帝生活在一元世界里，那里物质就是意识，意识就是物质。——在这个意义下的全知意味着，上帝也可以玩骰子。空间无限可分与否阻止不了一元世界观点对整个世界的解释。整个世界包括宏观世界（无穷大世界）、微观世界（无穷小世界）和中观世界。人们生活在中观世界，也就是二元世界（有限世界），其他的世界是一元世界（“无限世界”）。两类世界本质上不同，所以飞箭只能在有限世界里飞，不能飞到“无限世界”里；如果它要飞到“无限世界”里，就必须发生质变。虽然人们自认为有限世界被无穷大世界所包括，有限世界又包括了无穷小世界，所以人们身处“无限世界”，但真相是人们尚未进入。人们只是处于研究“无限世界”，并逐步认识它的过程当中。有限世界里的一般物体无法将“无限世界”中的极限规律应用到自身，使自身进行同样的运动。两类世界本质上不同，所以飞箭是动的，人们见到的世界（有限世界）不是静止的。平行宇宙观点的出现也可由此来解释。人即上帝的观点告诉我们，只要你承认“人是全部意识的总和，人类不断进化”，最后就会得到上帝。中西方的神话和宗教，都有一个相似点，那就是人的起源来自神或上帝。需要说明的是，一元世界的观点并不是从这里来的，但它提供了一个视角，来解释这是为什么。当然，这已远远超越量变质变观点。

2.2祖母悖论。一个人通过时间机器回到过去杀死了自己的祖母，那么，就意味着他“以后”不会降生到这个人世，他也就不能回到过去杀死自己的祖母。这样的错误会出现，是有人认为二元世界能够出现时间机器。一元世界认为，不存在本源存在的时间，只存在完全可能性。时间是意识创造出来的，属于意识范畴，是科技的一种表现形式，其指向并非唯一，也就是说每种思维生命认为的时间不一致。时间机器在二元世界里注定是虚幻的。从另一方面来看，时间机器最后的指向其实是“世界是静止的”，“上帝是存在的”。世界是静止的观点已经被反驳过一次，再来一次就是，如果世界是静止的，那么，时间就是不存在的，又导致自相矛盾。只好来第二种解释。二元世界里如果存在时间机器，那么就需要有人不停地在时间机器设定的往返点实现物质和意识重组。顺便一提，中国神话里，孙悟空被二郎神追赶，情急之下变成一座庙。假如它能变为现实，应该如何变呢？我们只考虑可能性，不考虑必然性，因为只要有可能性便足够——概率论里的样本空间会出不可能事件，本质原因是它是个非完备性理论——其他事情交给完全可能性去实现。数学上研究类似问题的是拓扑学，对象是几何对象在连续变换下保持自身性质不变。据称已知的是二维平面上的三角形和圆是拓扑等价的，这一点不用证明我们也很容易认同。按照目前的理解，孙悟空的“能变”要求他具备一种任意扭曲性，能穿梭于二元世界与一元世界之间，类似凭空取物变物，瞬间完成物质和意识的重组，改变形态。对此，数学上必须是可计算的，并且存在一种强大的算法，它可逆，能将一种对象计算为另一种对象，同时又可以逆算回来。算法越强大，可变的种类就越多，因此就有了72变和36变等区别。那么，如果二元世界里的人们都要乘坐时间机器回到过去、前往未来，谁来承担“普遍的物质和意识重组”这个重任呢？是上帝，所以上帝存在，最后世界又是静止的。其实，正如上面我们看到的，上帝的存在完全不是这样来证明的。该论证忘了一点，二元世界里的一般物体都不具备任意扭曲性，也容易理解和预言，它们都无法被证明为具备可逆计算性。否则，人类如此漫长的文明演进就和科技进步就要失去意义，上帝也不必造人造物，来产生意识。上帝的万能是在创造一切之意义上的万能，一元世界里的全能，所以二元世界是必然的图景，人类需要用一个类的形态来演进，何其辛苦。“非普遍的物质和意识重组”，被创造的一般物体就要走文明演进的道路，才能再次进入“无限世界”。有限世界里能将“无限世界”中的极限规律应用到自身的特殊物体，至少包括意识。意识能进一元世界，一元世界原本就承认物质和意识同一。上帝全知，所以他那里没有悖论，同时，上帝就不仅仅只具备博爱；上帝也可以是全善的，上帝的从知生发的爱原本就经由因善自成的爱而来。上帝具备的是最高级别的从知生发的爱，所以人类见不到上帝，除非进入一元世界。人类因为偷吃禁果而来到人世，神仙因为恋凡尘而落降为人类，故而上帝让人类去欲望化，这就是宗教和神话的终极寓意。二元世界是必然的，所以上帝“给人们自由”，让人类自由选择。上帝早就知道，人类总是面对三种结局。意识是非均衡的，它总是破坏二元世界的天然秩序，而让人类受到无休止的驱赶。

进化论有其根据，上帝造人论和实验论无法被否定。但都无关紧要。最后，我实在不能舍弃一句话，因为它具有指引作用，虽然它不必出现在一元世界的观点里。有人又会认定其为荒谬。由于它处于尚未证实、未能证伪的状态，那么也可以将它严格限定为文学的，而非哲学的。这句话从另一个视角上让人们看到为什么老是有人用爱来解释世界，哪怕它仅仅是为情萌发的爱。它是：世界上最快的速度不是光速，而是我对你的想念，因为无论你身在何方，我对你的想念都转瞬即达。

相关阅读
★绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证
★概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
★从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
★发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
★星际争霸1的AI设计思路：以人族开局为例
★诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]AI游戏的发端
★千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦


----------



## rajasthan

从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来

人类会得以延续，还是会默默或突然死去？延安文艺座谈会后的几年和几十年，见证了一个农民政权和另一个工人政权的发展变化历程。从非价值观念上来说，已经发生的事实没有正确与错误，只有是什么、为什么。

一、事实

人类是地球上唯一会造成毁灭性破坏的生物。其他生物来于自然，归于自然，顺从于自然，使环境保持永态平衡。

人类是一种群体性存在。在此背景下，人类社会分化出两个基本群体，统治阶级和被统治阶级。

统治阶级依赖于被统治阶级并维系这种依赖性。奴隶主制造奴隶，地主制造农民，资本家制造工人，直到地主推翻奴隶主，资本家推翻地主，各自建立由自己确立秩序的新社会形态。

每一次社会形态的升级，都促成被统治阶级进一步有限度的解放，从而创造出更大的生产力，满足统治阶级更大的需求，最终促进人类获得更多的自由。

二、公理

人类不断进化。如果进化论是错的，那么人类的思想、科技，更长期存在的意愿可以弥补这一缺失。人类在微观世界的种种奇异发现，与人类自身无关，除非接受自我改造式进化，而不是等待为自然变化所迫的适应性进化。

人是全部意识的总和。意识是思维生命的特质，至少包括欲望、思想和科技。欲望，一部分来自本能，一部分形成于社会。

三、完备性

生产力决定生产关系、经济基础决定上层建筑，让已经发生的社会革命变得不合理，社会革命的时机和标准变得游移不定。更由于其纯粹是经济的观点，没有充分容纳意识因素，在解释全部社会现象面前无能为力，是不完备的。

欲望是社会发展的根本推动力。劳动使人类区别于动物的观点，固然使人类区别于动物，却偏离了人类去欲望化的路径。人性（欲望）力量的强大，轻而易举地让某些努力劳而无果。

欲望的一部分与物质对立。思想和科技，与物质无所谓对立，只是会出错或无法适用于整个世界，因为它们属于意识范畴，有时又掺杂了欲望。人类被规律限制是因为人还仅仅是人类，社会现象和社会产品之所以是现在的社会现象和社会产品，是因为人还在社会的框架之内。

必然是条件达成即发生，偶然是无由发生。外我世界都是必然，意识世界充满偶然。必然王国向自由王国的飞跃，发生在意识世界。

四、社会

社会系统的运动不遵循任何理化规律。社会与自然重叠，两者同属自组织系统，但社会是在全部意识的相互作用下无意识演进。思想为社会形态的基本稳定奠定基础，又与科技和欲望一道促成社会形态的升级。

社会发展模式是少数人与多数人的对立。如同蚂蚁总带着它们的王与后，人类天性如此，客观需要如此。社会又游离于自然之上。所以，出现社会的代替自然的，比如纸币。统一的代替分散的，比如联合国，跨国企业。

社会是人类发展进程中自我组织的一种过渡形态。人类发现结成社会的代价远远超过自己的所得，出现社会的终结。

自由是意识的本质。这就是自由和民主（人民当家作主）成为资本主义者和共产主义者共同价值追求的根本原因，哪怕他们赋予的的内涵和实践模式迥异。只是，在意识创造一切的路途上，世界变得越来越脆弱。

尼采说，上帝已死。其实，他无须营造“超人”，而只要说：人即上帝。然后，等待人类之间、与自然之间、与其他生命之间的对立统统消弥。至于上帝造人论，它从来就在劝告，与上帝站在一起。

如果人类无法一往前行，那就等待再来一次的机会。 

相关阅读
★绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证
★概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
★悖论问题的统一解
★发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
★星际争霸1的ai设计思路：以人族开局为例
★诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]ai游戏的发端
★千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦


----------



## rajasthan

发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换

假设那一天，一支飞矢从芝诺眼前飞过，落在地上。芝诺冷冷地断言：“飞矢不动”。那只发出飞矢的手悻悻地将它拾起来，放回箭筒。历经2000多年的岁月沧桑，这支飞矢化入尘土了吗？不。它变化为27年前的“发现号”航天飞机。“发现号”被许多只手送往太空，往返飞行，最后被捡起来，收进博物馆。

支持这一变化的是自然系统和包含人工算法的社会系统所组成的自然算法。自然算法运算了2000多年，创造出“发现号”，完成了一次缓慢然而伟大的飞矢变换，并雷同地再现当时一幕。当时一幕或许本未发生，飞矢却真实地在有限世界里照那般飞过；飞矢不动论已成云烟，飞矢却依然只能在有限世界里照那般飞过。这些变换，折射出人类文明演进的漫长与艰辛。

如果有一天，人工算法与自然算法的位置对换，自然算法在人工算法面前微不足道，那么，就能发生一次与以往任何一次都截然不同的飞矢变换。人们将看到，飞矢直飞“无限世界”，一去无返、永不落地。

如果又一天，一位上帝坚毅地决定变成人类。临行前，其他的上帝们会一个个走过来，轻拍他的肩膀：“愿上帝保佑你！”

相关阅读
★绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证
★概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
★悖论问题的统一解
★从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
★星际争霸1的ai设计思路：以人族开局为例
★诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]ai游戏的发端
★千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦


----------



## rajasthan

星际争霸1的ai设计思路：以人族开局为例

现在看来，伯克利分校的星际争霸1ai—— “主宰”充其量是个微操机器人。它一如既往地没有认识到，ai能够“随机应变”这个问题的解决，最终的答案就是问题本身——随机地应变。

星际争霸1是一款即时策略类游戏。我们就从策略入手，以人族的开局为例说明如何设计真正的ai。电脑ai选定人族后如何发展自己呢？不妨将它视为一连串策略的发生、执行与完成，这一切又都由ai自己随机决定。为何要随机的理由很充分，任何一种无论多么成功的策略体系出现一次后都会被针对，一旦如此，ai就不再是ai了，人们发现那变成了愚蠢的行为。相反，有时看似愚蠢的行为，随着事情的发展却变得很聪明。

1、主动型策略
（1）采矿；
（2）建造：
放bs；
放bb；
放br；
放bc。
（3）训练（比如，造scv）；
（4）探路；
（5）攻击；
（6）野bb。

2、被动型策略
（1）穿矿聚团攻击；
（2）散点围攻。

3、偶发型策略
（1）野bs；
（2）封气矿。

这些策略属于基本策略，是不完整的，你还可以将其归为两类供选择。不管怎样，我们将它们的集合统称为策略集。重要的是还有一类：

4、优化型策略
（1）先定分析
如同一名人类选手新学星际这个游戏，ai需要对地图、兵种等进行基本的分析，依据有关数据确定每个时段的必须完成的任务、基本的发展路线。能做到这一点是因为，星际的资源、兵力和科技在一定时间内是有上限的。

（2）指令序列
指令序列必须具备策略集（供选择策略）、计算和比对功能。进入游戏后，ai为每个scv建立一个指令序列（相当于一个独立的电脑进程或应用程序），来控制scv。假如随机取到采矿这个策略，那么，四个scv可以同时去距自己最近的水晶采矿。与之同时，为大本建立起的指令序列训练一个scv。假如电脑在拥有9个scv时选到探路策略，那么就随机选一个scv，计算出一条路线，出去探路。假如这个scv在探到对方后遭遇攻击，指令序列根据先定分析中的数据比对攻击与防御，决定攻击还是躲避。假如这个scv不幸地遭遇散点围攻（类似于6条小狗合围）后阵亡，则该指令序列删除。

（3）策略中心
控制线。对（1）的问题做出回应的就是它。在游戏进行到某个时间，依据自身采集的资源情况、侦查情况，修正或继续执行原来的策略。例如，当水晶达到100时，大本返回（或控制线直接读取到）这个信息，控制线从自身的策略集中选择策略，决定是放bs，或是等待，继续训练scv，满150水晶时放bb。这些信息返回给大本。水晶达到150时，控制线随机选一个scv放bb。当探路的scv探完对方后，返回信息给控制线表示任务完成，控制线决定这个scv的下一步动作，比如，此时对方探路农民同样到达了ai家中，ai家中尚未造建筑，则控制线有可能选到野bs或野bb。理由是，从人类选手的操作可以知道，一个要放建筑的农民可能很长时间都放不下。所以，指令序列给出的任务应当是有时间属性的，超过某个时点则交由控制线处理，这同样可以用来对付对方的封气矿策略。控制线还应当有个某个时段占据某个有利地形，或某些兵种前往某地的策略，等等。它决定了兵力部署、站位。
交叉策略中心。scv遭遇对方探路农民的骚扰性攻击后，可能选择攻击策略（穿矿聚团攻击或散点围攻），这需要多个指令序列的协同，因此可以选择创建一个新的指令序列来进行控制。我们将它称为一个交叉策略中心。

（4）分析中心
先定分析属于这部分的内容。只是它如此重要，以致将它提前了。分析中心又应当具备更多的功能。
学习。也就是对ai自身的整体性训练，包括自我对战训练、与其他选手的对战训练和调整策略集、控制线等。策略集一开始是不完整的，但可以通过与一个同自身一样的程序来对战，扩充和优化策略集。分析中心通过对对战录像的分析（当然只能是代码形式的），读取有关数据，切分各时段资源、兵力和科技等情况，选取较优的部分纳入策略集，删除不合理的策略。如有必要，为策略赋予时间属性。这样，就可能出现一个ai学习到的大招。其他也是如此。

基于随机性的电脑ai不会每次都胜，因为世界是公平的。但是，随着电脑ai的强大，完全可以预言，星际争霸1的平衡性将被彻底打破。公平将不再是对一个人类选手和一个电脑ai而言，而只是对一个ai与另一个ai而言。我们需要的将是1024线，看到的将是真正的不夜城。3个枪兵旋转打地刺不是奇迹，也许，我们打开ai间的对战一看，一个ai正在甩枪兵。

相关阅读
★绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证
★概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
★悖论问题的统一解
★从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
★发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
★诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]ai游戏的发端
★千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦


----------



## rajasthan

诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]AI游戏的发端

启示录19:12至19:16，那率领众军的，没人知道他的名字。

古希腊创造了至今无人能及的民主政体，为后世留下了光辉灿烂的哲学思想，还有一本记载了诸神欲望、善恶和争战的神话故事。由此，人们找到了一个唯美掩盖血腥的词——诸神之战。

诸神之战在人世以游戏方式的展现，是因为上帝喜欢玩游戏；AI战争系统以星际争霸1为展现，是因为星际争霸乃上帝借暴雪之手赠与玩家的礼物。游戏的结束，是另一个唯美却掩盖更大血腥的词——诸神的黄昏。

这一切的到来，都是由于有人在大地上显神迹。临到终了，就有人要显更大的神迹。8000万美元的无人机太过昂贵，8000元或800元人民币的才是AI战争系统所追求的。在决定性意义上，AI战争系统只需要一个兵种——自杀机，让所有的钢铁都化做飞行机器，布满天宇，遮蔽太阳的光芒。它的历史任务是将现代化高科技战机、航母舰队和地面装甲集群送入垃圾堆，为《黑客帝国》的锡安抵御并摧毁乌贼军团，进攻乃至夺取机器之城。

于是，有这样一句话：给你一个上帝系统，你就能占领整个世界。

启示录21:23至21:25，那里不用日月光照，因为原没有黑夜。

游戏名称：星际争霸之母巢之战
游戏版本：1.08
种族：Protoss（简称P或P族，神族）

游戏任务M001：分矿

在《星际争霸1的AI设计思路：以人族开局为例》一文中，轮廓式地阐述了AI战争系统的基本概念和设计思路。这一模型主要使用了随机性的思想。为了更贴切地描述真实游戏玩家的意识，更完美地诠释复命思想，特对模型进行改进、调整和规范，将控制线（上帝系统）和指令序列分别视为玩家的大局观和具体操作，使两者均拥有分析中心、策略中心和计算中心，并实现两者在一定程度上的共享。这样，就确立了整个AI的基本结构。

所谓分矿，是指进入游戏后，对已有的4个Probe（俗称“农民”）进行操作，使1个农民采集1个矿的行为。AI进入游戏后，控制线要完成的动作有：计时（从0开始，以秒或更短的时间为单位，由分析中心完成），给建筑单位（大本）和兵种单位（4个Probe）分别建立指令序列（由策略中心完成），选取随机策略（由策略中心完成）。

此时，控制线可选择的策略有：采集资源（采矿），或建造建筑（水晶柱，气矿，等等）。可以想象，采集资源应该是最优的一种策略，因此，经过分析中心的多次比对后，AI应该可以认定游戏的开始时总应该选择这个策略，从而，其他的策略可以删除。这就实现了一个小概率事件。

1个Probe的指令序列可选择的策略有很多，从选择Probe后地图右下的小图中可以看到（有关策略应该在兵种分析中完成），指令序列应如上总是选择采矿。这里有两个技术性问题，一是这个Probe如何做到去采集离它最近的那一点矿？在地图分析中应该完成的是，将地图制作为网格地图，使得地图上每一个位置和单位都有自己唯一的坐标。Probe的计算中心依照网格坐标为它计算出一条路径，给予一个时间限制，命令其前往最近的那一点矿进行采集。为什么Probe完成的任务要带时间限定，是因为为了以后的防止敌方封气矿等策略。二是假如有2个Probe计算出某点距自己最近的矿是同一个时，该怎么办？这就需要它们共享控制线的分析中心，在前往采集前传送任务信息给控制线，告知自己将要去往的位置等信息，进而，等待控制线判断是否出现两个相同的位置信息，如果是的，就可以由控制线的策略中心随机选1个Probe采集那点矿，另一个则由控制线的计算中心和分析中心另行计算和重新分配要采集的矿点。这样，可以防止2个Probe采集同一片矿时有一个处于“停工”的状态，实现同一时间内资源采集的最大化。兵种单位与任务或地理位置之间，则建立起了一一对应的关系。

可以看到，时间与随机性和复命思想一样，在AI系统里的意义是“非凡”的，虽然在哲学里对时间概念的滥用、误用进行了大加鞭笞；AI系统的操作更加复杂了，却更实用了，也更加真切地体现了我们这个现实的AI系统里的运作模式。

相关阅读
★绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证
★概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
★悖论问题的统一解
★从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
★发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
★星际争霸1的AI设计思路：以人族开局为例
★千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦


----------



## rajasthan

千古同一梦，开门笑解痴——我的红楼梦

红楼梦起于神之说，历于人之世，终于神之道，是一部讲述神向人做反向追求，人向神做正向追思的现实性寓言。人们出于认知力和认知意愿的差异，产生红楼的不同解读。自传论者看见《石头记》，爱情论者看见《情僧录》，政治论者看见《风月宝鉴》，女性论者看见《金陵十二钗》。一览神仙凡人者，名曰《红楼梦》。

人向神的思想跳跃

关于神的种种传说，从人类对大地、山林、天空、宇宙惊奇不已，用简陋的工具描想刻画之际，就一直如影随行。神仙与凡人，是潜藏在人心底，相对相成的文明因子。有时，神由天国落生人间，背负人的职责和悲喜。遭遇不幸的灰姑娘和将会成为国王的王子，困顿的社会青年和永落凡尘的仙女，赴京赶考的穷书生和路途上修行千年的美貌女妖精，那些服从社会统治需要的神话故事，令人遐想，散发绚目光彩。红楼世界里，这一切戛然而止。

神瑛侍者凡心偶炽，请号造历幻缘，绛珠仙草下世还泪报恩，既引动整个红楼故事的发生，也为最后的收束埋下伏笔，形成全书第一叙事逻辑和通部解释架构。贾宝玉不重物而重人，对女孩子好，厌恶浊世男子爱慕年轻女性，受丫头们的气甘愿被驱使，和燕子鱼儿说话，对着星星月亮长吁短叹咕咕哝哝，他对物对人对其他生命的态度，跟常人常理迥异。佛教所谓人须抛却七情六欲方得修成正果，在批判现实的红楼这里，全部被颠覆。神如同过往一样偏离修炼轨迹，但不再去完成那个圆满的剧情。现实步步紧逼，幻想节节破灭，情不情的贾宝玉不得不走向继续追思人神之途。

西方哲学针对人提出一个基本问题，我来自哪里，又去往何方？同时在宗教上诞生了博爱的思想。只是它在哲学起点上那个本原性的问号，注定了一个没有明确指向的归宿。社会发展从来便与茹毛饮血相距不远，与弱肉强食相伴而行，博爱无法得到世俗的普遍接受。情不情可以被涵盖于博爱之下，但博爱是宗教的，情不情是天然的。假如，爱的结构层次是，为情萌发的爱、因善自成的爱、从知生发的爱，情不情和博爱就都能找到自己的归宿。贾宝玉是神仙下凡，不是一个全能全知者，虽经警幻仙姑粗糙点化却无法领悟，所以他只具有前两种爱。警幻仙姑和贾雨村以凡人思维定评贾宝玉，出意淫论和王贼论，起得高竿，但哪曾揣及神的境界。一个多世纪以后，王尔德的《快乐王子》与红楼汇聚合流。不同语境下，它们沿着思想进步的路线来到了同一个节点。不管人们的意识活动多么变幻不定，善恶纷争会将善变成多么细小的暗流，天空终会浮现那思想的石块，人得以跳跃而上。

男，女，爱情

有限生命的时代，男性与女性的结合、繁衍，构成维系社会延续的基础。为了给人这种思维动物以合理性解答，爱情应运而生，构筑起脆弱然而勉强可支的大厦。无论那些话语主导者们如何宣扬人们身处的社会形态具备怎样的温情，大多数人感受到扑面而来的压力时，爱情难免不蜕变为无奈应对的附属品。红楼大旨谈情，塑造出兼具两种爱的艺术形象，有情无情两相比较，剖析出一个社会的无情本质。

曹雪芹的写作深入肌理，回旋潜行，曲笔揭示，待人自思。未及他人责斥，他已将贾宝玉不肖行状痛陈纸上，绕开现实的棱角。起于神之说，让红楼能够结起不沉木筏，装载贾宝玉林黛玉远远超越他人的特质，奠定故事情节不断向前推进的根本。贾宝玉是男性，他追求所有女孩子，甚至极少数男子的情。很显然，如果他具备的是所有的恶，那么，他是无法得到的。红楼表现出风月宝鉴的两面性，是因兼用神和现实做叙事。红楼在神的解释框架下定义贾宝玉的出身，上天那具有更高智慧的神，或许也眷顾其追求，因此，贾宝玉具备的是与众不同的神性和所有的善——事实上，红楼隐约写出了书中现实情境里贾宝玉的善来自北静王府。人们说，人之所以痛苦，是因为追求错误的东西。追求的目的，决定了贾宝玉举动类同夸父追日。宝黛初会，贾宝玉出场，听闻黛玉无玉，当即狠命摔玉满面泪痕。如此乖僻行为，令人难以理解，甚或哑然失笑，却也预示了这一段爱情自始至终必须面对俗世密布的荆棘藩篱。木石姻缘来自天国，落入尘世便恰似林黛玉的境遇，那么无依无靠。林黛玉需要贾宝玉说清楚为情萌发的爱和因善自成的爱，贾宝玉做不到，所以只得将玉一摔再摔，一再向她诉肺腑。金玉姻缘是封建社会的制度性安排，更是爱情、婚姻跟权力、利益结合的统称，人世间处处皆是它生根发芽的场所，所以曹雪芹隐隐写去，薛宝钗处处占优。沿至现今世代，仍不乏称扬薛宝钗，贬抑林黛玉者。而书中宁荣二府的其他男性主子们，成为曹雪芹拉出来旁敲侧击，展示金玉姻缘肮脏不堪真面目，写尽荒唐的对象。贾宝玉处于林黛玉和社会、现实、家族、其他女孩子的夹缝中，力求妥协周全，得一日是一日，并称哪怕为她们死了也情愿。但女性仍停留在社会圈禁她们的园地里。那些女孩子们并非个个倾心贾宝玉，结婚成家的女子，更是洗去上天钟毓的灵秀，沾满尘世味道，自珍珠异变成鱼目。制度对世人的牵引所形成的束缚、挤压、打击，导致贾宝玉丰富的追求目的与贫乏的现实方法间的巨大偏差，善在情中遭遇的不幸最终与家族败落一道，令其满腹情爱以辛酸收场。

曹雪芹不是一名战士，无法披甲上阵，发布战斗檄文，只好来讲述一部具象的红楼。为了让人们看懂红楼真意，这一宏篇巨著不仅是在千里伏线下次第铺叙，更是在比邻对昭下折叠展开，通过众多的人物事件不断散出多种可能性的枝桠，呈现家族乃至社会生活的里里外外和各个角落，促动贾宝玉的追思。男权，仕途经济，家国天下，修齐治平，它们让反映社会全部属性的男性们，从中得到生存的追求、价值的归属，是维系封建社会存在的有力统治工具，构成封建社会的核心。但在贾宝玉那里，女性地位早已跃升，当官发财直被否定，家国天下全然无存，修齐治平不为忠义。封建社会与个人建立连接的妄想，第一次在情爱的文艺视野里被决绝丢弃和断然批判，遭遇彻底失败。贾宝玉追情这一主线到最后，是对两种爱失落的深刻思考、对人情的沉痛斥诉、对人世的无奈抛弃，神向人的逆向路途掉头折返，再度进入人向神的历史长河。红楼的反封建基于此，成于此，反得透彻，化入骨髓。

结局——艺术残缺，现实完整

因为反封建，红楼无能完整。八十回后文笔低劣、叙事拖沓，又让人望而止步。这是不幸，也是幸运。不幸，系不得见原笔结局；幸运，乃不用体味曹雪芹亲手写出贾宝玉之苦。即便如此，八十回文字足够代表通部红楼。它以其独特的写作手法，为后人避开形式上的残缺，完全解读其思想完整性保留了基本脉络。当人们为红楼的思想价值而来时，原书著者及内容细枝就可以统统回归原本的符号价值，远离无尽的人造谜题。

百年红学无法厘清红楼主题，凸显出人们对人的自我反思与批判何等匮乏，对思想、艺术、美学、政治的追索何等错乱。索隐、考证与续写，则是那个时代对红楼大肆篡改、那些人对红楼充满恐惧的最真实写照。他们力图用贾宝玉反对的所谓帝王将相文人雅士形象，替换为贾宝玉的内涵，并依此画瓢，牵强附会，暗渡封建并一己私利。他们的行径纵然蒙蔽住中国人的眼睛，却无法击碎更广阔范围内完整且坚硬的现实。有人说，红楼是一出悲剧，悲剧是将美好的事物撕给人们看。实然，红楼根本无所谓悲喜剧。红楼的第二逻辑是，甄事隐道明真实故事的梗概，贾雨村截下封建仕读的流变，人物事件的真实与虚构即分离拆并，放手做“悲金悼玉”之演出，而这一切又都由通灵之石曹雪芹记载。其间，曹雪芹以石头身份，戏谑贾宝玉的凡尘人生。每一笔所谓悲，都是现实的苦痛挣扎之后，自天国对贾宝玉的俯视，和带泪的微笑。最后，贾府内患丛生，外面打杀进来，完成人的追思，重续神的回归，纵是辛酸，徒无悲喜。贾宝玉深爱的林黛玉，曹雪芹也已借还泪之说为她披上仙女霓裳，木石终回复本来的无情无爱。叙悲带喜，泪中含笑，红楼将单纯的悲剧留在人的现实生活里，如曹雪芹的人生，如红楼中非神非仙的女子们的人生，如红楼出世后两百余年间那些错悟悲喜的人们的人生。

人创造工具改变客观世界的同时，也创造工具改变自我。生命形态的进化，是技术进步将要给出的答案。因此，红楼没有宗教，没有受驱于世俗利益得出的痴迷结论，只是按照那个原本的路线来到它应该到往的地方。神人之辩，承载的唯有真实，寓意的唯是现实。当人们的全部意识活动推动社会无意识演进，因善自成的爱该去何方？翻开过去一千三百九十二年以来的历史，它们为人们不断演示物竞天择之法则，以及人以类本质存在并发展的现象（事实）。人的前进道路上没有民族、国别，没有怜惜、悲悯，每个个体无一不是它奔向终极目标的中继。如果这一过程永续发展，人的意识会否得以主宰世界？由前两种爱出发，从知生发的爱又是怎样？

红楼是贾宝玉的红楼。贾宝玉认识到己之贵坚，勘破情之无法得，就将走出大观园，悬崖撒手，离开别无眷恋的凡尘，从更高的层次审视什么是对人的情爱。合上红楼，登临思想高峰的曹雪芹站立古今两端。而放眼望去，正是：千古同一梦，开门笑解痴。

2010-5-2

相关阅读
★绝对真理的内涵、架构与印证
★概率论：完全可能性的理论与现实图景
★悖论问题的统一解
★从延安文艺座谈会到人类社会的未来
★发现号航天飞机——自然算法伟大的飞矢变换
★星际争霸1的ai设计思路：以人族开局为例
★诸神之战在星际争霸1的实现[001]ai游戏的发端


----------

